Ask HN: What makes a Product Manager different from a Project Manager? - stollercyrus
======
itamarst
It depends a lot on the company, but:

1\. Project manager: make sure the product (as defined by someone else) ships
on schedule with the top priority features (as defined by someone else).

2\. Product manager: make sure the product meets user needs. This may involve
some project management as well.

~~~
gt565k
That's a good way to put it.

Also good to note that titles and roles depend on the company.

A Project Manager at Company X might also be the Product Manager and vice-
versa.

I like to think of the Product Manager as the Product Owner. He/she has the
industry experience and target audience knowledge and is the driving force
behind defining the product.

------
NetStrikeForce
A project has a shorted life-span and specific outputs that would mark the end
of the project.

A product might evolve and run "forever" without a specific outputs to mark
the end of the product.

------
johnmurch
A Product Manager: What and Why

A Project Manager: When and How

